# AMA Rescue Update



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

After a very successful Rescue Raffle at the Texas Specialty I wanted to let you all know that we are hard at work with the dollars donated and money made from the items donated.
The four girls that we got a month ago are now all placed in good homes. The little old gal Dolly also found a perfect home after a year in foster care.
Yesterday we got a 5y.o Male named Shilo as an owner surrender. (I will share his picture). I was so very sad for the lady that was his owner and has lost her home. She has his mother still and trying to get her landlord to let her at least keep her. I had to cry just feeling her pain. 
Today we got a 3y.o. female from an A.C. that was an owner turn in due to losing their home. She is a bit of a mess with foxtails inbedded in her rear-end and needed surgery to "cut" them out. She was also covered in ticks and fleas and a bad ear infection.
Sadly the list of dogs needing rescue in Los Angeles goes on and on and we cant get to them because we dont have room in the foster homes or enough fosters.
We also got a young girl (4y.o) up in Vancouver that will probably need heart surgery to close the paten ductus. It is a miracle she has lived this long, as most die before the first year. Her name was Lucky but has been changed to Kissy, because she LOVES people and is so happy to kiss your face. She see's a cardiologist on Monday to have an exam and echocardiogram done. Please say a pray that we can help her.
Here is the pic of the boy Shilo.
Thanks to all of you for your help with donations etc. We can't do this work without you.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww,what a cutie pie...
So sad to try to find homes for so many....
Hugs,for all your hard work.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - when will it ever end? :smcry: Shilo is so handsome. So sad to have families broken up and so tragic to find the 3yo in the shape she was in. So thankful that she's out of AC. That was some owner turn in Thanks for all the work you all do in rescue and so glad that Raffle and auction is helping.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

edie, thank you for all that you and AMA rescue do! You are amazing!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Edie, you and all of AMA rescue are saints to these lucky dogs who find their way into your homes and hearts. Sad that there are still more out there.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Edie, I never saw how much was raised at the raffle. I'm so glad that AMA is able to help so many precious little ones.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So grateful Edie for the work you do. When I return to the US I want to foster, if I still can walk! 
These little ones need that chance to thrive---praying for you there!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Edie, what a little doll he is. I feel so badly for him and his owner.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How sad for that lady to have to give him up. I hope she gets to keep his mother.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think we will have the answer to the final amount from the Rescue Raffle and monetary donations this week. The preliminary figuers were very impressive and a record amount for a Specialty. We are spending the funds at a good rate though.
Guess how many Rescue's we have taken and placed already this year?? 
22 as of yesterday and we didnt take any for the month before the Specialty so we could all make the trip. I dont think we will reach our record amount from last year of 76 on the West coast, but we have a stead amount each month. I keep hoping it will all slow down, but people continue to loose their homes and jobs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie - this is so sad. So many people are in need and have to let their fluffs go. It's just such a sad situation all around. I'm so glad that the raffle was able to raise so much this year -- but -- I know it's NEVER enough to help all of the fluffs that we would like to help.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Edie. I owe you a check. I promise to send one soon.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm glad our dollars are helping!!!! You guys do such a great job!! Thank you.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just wanted to add the pic of the other little girl we got a few days ago. this is Coco. She had her spay done yesterday and they redid the laceration where the foxtails had to be cut out. So it is stitched closed with a drain in it now. 
Little Shiloh had his dental and is recovering from that. He may have a new home already.
Anyway here is Coco. She has a good underbite and even though the surrender family says she is pure Maltese, looks to have something else in the mix we think. Maybe Shitzu??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Edie, Look at Coco's beautiful eyes. You can see her soul in those eyes. What a special little girl.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What are foxtails,never heard of them. Sound terrible if they have to be cut out surgically. Poor baby,I hope she'll be mended soon. She's sure got the biggest sweetest eyes...


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy we are able to help and I am already working on my quilt for next year.
Someday I am hope I will be able to foster for you but it is going to be awhile yet.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Foxtails are horrid grass seeds that have a very sharp pointed end and then have very stiff hair like stems going back. As the foxtail digs into the body the stiff hair like pieces keep it from backing out. I have seen most of the fox tails ending up in the inner ears and have to be surgically removed. They also get between the toes and pads on the dogs feet. They are nasty.


----------

